# Superchips FlashPaq?



## dallas64 (Apr 26, 2008)

just programmed with Superchips FlashPaq programmer, wondering if there is anyway to raise the top speed from stock, and to raise the rpm even higher for rev limiter, looked at settings and doesnt seem to be a way to do it


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

do u have automatic? i have 6-speed 04 and i plugged in my flashpaq and it was simple, i just chose performance program, and when it came up it already had revlimiter off by default and then when it showed speed limiter i switched it from stock to "raised" (which means off)... then i just left the rest of the options as is... so now i have no rev limiter and no governor... and whatever the rest of the superchips pre-programming is for the goat

also remember that its set for 91 octane fuel or higher so no more 87 grade


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

You mite wanna shoot NJgoat a pm, I know he has the superchips programmer (until he sells it to me!!! :rofl If you do a search he also posted up the hp gains/chart, the rev limiter gets raised to 6800rpm and the speed limiter isn't removed but rather set to 250mph, essentially rendering it useless. :cheers


----------



## dallas64 (Apr 26, 2008)

i have automatic, it said rev limiter higher but it still only 6000rpm wanted 6800, yes only run 93 octane in mine, thanks


----------



## dallas64 (Apr 26, 2008)

ok thanks will send him a message


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

if you look through the instruction book i believe under "advanced options" or some crap like that you can choose the shift points for the automatic


----------

